# buying a house on rhodes



## rodosfan (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everybody, my name is gerry, i am thinking of living on rhodes, i have been
there on hols 8 times over the past 15 years and know my way around the
island fairly well, and made a few friends around pefkos/kiotari area.
I have been told there are companys in rhodes that will buy my bungalow
here in england for a house on rhodes, i suppose its like the selling and buying
when moving house here in england.
I would like to know the names and addresses and websites if they have one
of any companys that do this.
any help will be very appreciated.


----------



## billysrhodes (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Gerry, the last time we heard of people doing a part-x with a property in the UK, I am afraid to say that they lost the house in the UK and dont own the one in Lardos !! I guess its like all things if you get the right advise from a lawyer to start with you will be okay, but there has been little property sold here this past year and its not going to improve in Greece before it does in the UK...Prices here have not yet started to drop from what can be seen in the property papers or on the net, but it must happen sooner or later. We have said before on the site, dont buy until you have lived here for at least a year, rent your house out in the UK and live on the money. Its a lot different long term than it is for the few weeks or a months holiday. If you are on the ground in Rhodes you will be able to look around and talk to developers, but thats the only way really that you are going to get a good deal, if you can cut out the agent ( who's fee goes on top of the real asking price !) you will do far better.....


----------



## rodosfan (Oct 7, 2008)

billysrhodes said:


> Hi Gerry, the last time we heard of people doing a part-x with a property in the UK, I am afraid to say that they lost the house in the UK and dont own the one in Lardos !! I guess its like all things if you get the right advise from a lawyer to start with you will be okay, but there has been little property sold here this past year and its not going to improve in Greece before it does in the UK...Prices here have not yet started to drop from what can be seen in the property papers or on the net, but it must happen sooner or later. We have said before on the site, dont buy until you have lived here for at least a year, rent your house out in the UK and live on the money. Its a lot different long term than it is for the few weeks or a months holiday. If you are on the ground in Rhodes you will be able to look around and talk to developers, but thats the only way really that you are going to get a good deal, if you can cut out the agent ( who's fee goes on top of the real asking price !) you will do far better.....


thanks for the advice billysrhodes, i am not going to rush into anything yet,
i am just testing the water at the moment, thanks anyway

regards---- gerry


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

rodosfan said:


> Hi everybody, my name is gerry, i am thinking of living on rhodes, i have been
> there on hols 8 times over the past 15 years and know my way around the
> island fairly well, and made a few friends around pefkos/kiotari area.
> I have been told there are companys in rhodes that will buy my bungalow
> ...


Hi Gerry

New to forum so 1st chance to reply.

Have you thought about a house swop. i don't know what the tax position would be, but is was just a thought as i might be interested depending on where you live.


----------

